

Open source digital DJ: Integrating Airtime and Mixxx - AdamThomas
http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/community/blog/630/

======
doublerebel
This is an exciting year for Mixxx! The skin system logic has been separated
and is now more flexible, allowing for QML and other formats of layouts. I'm
looking at implementing multitouch which will give it a 1up on commercial DVS.

Also, Mixxx is internationalizing for the next version, and can use your help!
[http://mixxxblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/mixxx-in-your-
language...](http://mixxxblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/mixxx-in-your-
language.html)

------
mixmastamyk
Was a bit rough getting Mixxx installed and working, but looks promising.

------
pnmahoney
airport repository removed 'til wednesday --
<http://forum.sourcefabric.org/index.php/t/3654/>

~~~
AdamThomas
Sorry about this... we've just released the Airtime 1.8.2 RC but the
repository will stay offline until 1.8.2 is released officially - planned for
next week.

